# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Lua, smart planter, Vivien Muller, Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg

## Airicist

Designer - Vivien Muller

mu-design.lu/meet-lua

facebook.com/luasmartplanter

instagram.com/lua.planter

"Lua, the sweetest smart planter!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Lua
May 20, 2019




> Transform your plant into a pet.

----------


## Airicist

LUA with text
June 12, 2019




> Lua, the sweetest smart planter!
> Turn your plant into a pet thanks to Lua: the cheerful plant monitor!

----------

